# Intro



## jmac27 (Jun 9, 2007)

Whaddup everyone? My name is James, I'm from Pennsylvania and I'm 19 years old. I'm relatively new to the hobby of breeding mantids, although I've been interested in them since I was young. I used to catch and keep local species like Mantis religiosa and Tenodera aridifolia sinensis when I was younger. I just never had the time or the money to be an active breeder. Now that I do have the funds for the hobby, I plan on breeding all sorts of species. I look forward to posting.

peace,

james


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!

Nick Barta wwwmantisplace.com


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome, James!


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey James, welcome to the forum


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome heh nice plug Nick!


----------

